# Mareks Vaccine.



## MadiMae (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone give their chicks the Mareks Disease Vaccine themselves? And if so is it pretty easy? I heard you can do it on eggs too? Where do you order it from and what works the best? Do you also need a different syringe for each chick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many breeders vaccinate their own chicks. You can probably find youtube videos that show very good techniques for how to hold the chick and inject at the same time.

Injecting the egg takes specialized equipment, something that none of us has. Although I have not heard of vaccinating for Mareks is one of those that is done that way.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin's right. You get the vaccine that comes with diluent and a syringe. Watch you tube, it's very easy. My flock has Marek's so I have vaccinated alot of chicks and quarantined them for at least 3 weeks. The dose is tiny. The vaccine has to be kept cold. I have been getting mine from
Twincitiespoultrysupply.com


----------



## MadiMae (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------

